# ATV Plow Suggestions



## kdubbz (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi, I have a 2008 suzuki king quad 450 4x4 with diff lock, I want to get a plow for it this year, I see there is someone selling moose plows online at a reasonable price, but are there any other ones people use and like? I think a 55 inch one would suffice, just wide enough for my quad when its angled. Also, I don't want to scratch my driveway up a lot, and we have pavers for a sidewalk, so chains is out of the question. We don't get lake effect snow here, so im not to worried about not being able to push it, at least I don't think I do. Thanks.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

just keep up to it 6'' is max for plowing. you can do more but 6'' will be a handful to start. i have chains still in the boxs a couple years old lol


----------



## kdubbz (Dec 23, 2008)

Also, I see that a regular winch wont lift it high enough, is there a pulley kit or somthing that will lift it higher? I think a 55'' moose is the one Im gonna go for.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

i would make a mount on top of your rack keep it out of the mud. mines down low and when i wnted to do it my buddy talked me out of it? hes an idiot imo


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

I would put the winch on the front rack. It does a better job of the Up/Down for the Plow.
plus it keeps it out of the Mud/Water/Snow. Also this way you can watch where your cable is tracking to prevent birdnesting "which is the cable building up on just 1 side of the spool and overloading it". Also with the Winch up higher it a better angle to pick up the plow. When you mount the winch lower your cable angle to the plow is less and your putting more strain on your winch. to pick up the plow. Yes you lose Front rack space but did you have big plans for stuff there anyway? Roller Fairlead is a must though.

for your Plow height your limited by the Push tubes that are under the ATV. Moose also make a Rapid mount system that bolts to the front of an atv and you can get much more blade height out of that system due to the fact that there are no push tubes under your ATV.

Also you might want to look at a thread on here about the poly Cutting edge for your blade.
wont hurt your sidewalk pavers.
heres a small pic of my winch location and the my Moose 60" blade.
Ran this from 02 to 07 when I went with a Down pressure system but I never had a problem with my winch cable fraying or breaking.










sublime out


----------



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

the winch on the rack is ok for a plow but if you use the winch on trails and you are stuck real good it will rip the front rack right off unless you build some supports for it


----------



## kdubbz (Dec 23, 2008)

So, i would just put in 2 winches, one in the normal location and one on the rack! hehe, but I could see how when I do get stuck trail riding the winch would be next to useless besides lifting the plow blade.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

you could get a cheap winch for plowing imo. but a better rackmount would be better.


----------

